# Screws Need To Die!



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

Why the fuck do screws like to lay in the street, i was just drivin home from my dads house and i am goin about 30 through my residential area and i hear a little clack. I am like eh i just ran over a rock. So an hour later i wash my car and i start sprayin down the left side and my tire is fucking flat. BAH I HATE SCREWS THEY ARE EVIL!


CLICK


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats a big screw... must of held something big together


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

...its a gay screw


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

take it out and burn it to hell


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

i had to change nice low profiles on my old civic because of these hellish demon screws


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

I am gonna take it to a tire place and have it fixed, i mean i just got brand new bridgestones. no point in throwing away the whole tire fucking screw will not have its day!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think L.Williams wants to go out and kill whoever invented screws  those are his new bridgestones too..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

person who made screws is prob dead already

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

Well i got my tire back today and its all good so i got my car back on all fours and off the stupid looking spare. yay


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what did u do with that screw?


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

the shop probly cut it up and fed it to a smelting machine


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

You ever try drifting on street roads? i pop tires like every week so far this summer just showing off to ppl and V8's ... town streets suck ass and ppl need to stop littering.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why do you drift in the streets?? don't you know that it's dangerous and (no offense) it's ppl like you that give racers/drifters a bad reputation of wreckless driving, speeding, and what not. don't drift/racee in the streets please


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i bet u can't drift...

turning into a turn really hard with a lil skid isn't a drift...

running over a puddle of water and losing control for a second is not a drift

u don't know wut a drift is.

if you do infact drift do tell me ur technique...


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

anyone ever got in trouble drifting in an open parking lot? i figure thats the best place to practice so i was just wondering


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'd say that the best place to drift is where it's legal, at a drift sanction. but other than that, i'd say some kind of stadium parking lot during the off season. lots of open space to work with and no one around. i go to school right down the road from one  now if only my 240 was up and running......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i agree with blackSER. before going drifting, better have some $$$ for repairs


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Haha...I was at a party one night and my mom was having a party as well (my family leads exciting lives ), she moved my B12 out of the driveway and down the street a little bit, no more than 100 feet, and managed to give me a flat, now I need to pump it up like once a week.

-Matt


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

what usually breaks when drifting..as long as your not hitting walls and stuff haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is that a question?


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

haha yeah sorry...i ment what usually breaks when your drifting?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nothing breaks when u drift.
things wear down though


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

things could break tho. things like suspension mounting points, ball joints, your differentail and clutch and stuff will wear a lot quicker too. most drifters usually re-inforce the suspension mounting points and i'm sure there's more stuff, but that's all i can think of right now. oh yeah, and depending on your set-up, you might scrape your bumpers, side skirts, or exhaust along the pavement too.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

most damage i see is scraping front/rear bumers and exhaust along the pavement.. some professional drifters take their front/rear end off when they are drifting


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lets save this question for sniperboss, he is the tru drifter out of all of us


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

i cant wait to get a 240 im still looking for one right now..i figured not too much would break unless you hit stuff

thanks
dan


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dan, i know of a 240 you could get really cheap. it needs plenty of work tho. it's a 91 or 92 automatic with like 165k on it. drop in a new engine, 5spd conversion, give it some body work and you'll be on your way. i'm talking around $500 or so here too.


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

how hard is a 5 spd conversion? mounting pedals and such? can i drive it back to rochester? i got some more questions so send me an email.

thanks
dan

[email protected]


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

sniperboss said:


> *You ever try drifting on street roads? i pop tires like every week so far this summer just showing off to ppl and V8's ... town streets suck ass and ppl need to stop littering. *


yeah, i hate when ppl little screws, it's all too commone these days 

drifting on public roads when people(civilians) are around is stupid, an an accident waiting to happen, who cares if ur by yourself and f*ck up, as long as u dont injure or damage other people and their property.

we have track days and remote places we can go to practice sideways action, although i dont try it much though, i leave it to the pros and people with balls of steel, haha.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

safety first


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

..and sniperboss is not a drifter

ps. don't race in the streets either!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if he is a drifter then i am an indy car racer! wo0t w0ot


----------

